# Infant codes



## JTiger115 (May 21, 2010)

Example 1 CPT codes 73592, 73540, 73092 only state infant. 
Example 2 in the critical care codes 99291, 99292 has a definition for infant as “ infants 29 days through 71 months”. Then continues to define as “ infant/child qualifies for critical care services during the hospital stay through 71 months of age.” Then in the same section “ neonates (28 days or younger)” 

Medicare (CMS) states an infant is 366 days and younger or by the definition of infant as per the insurance payer. 

Websters definition of an infant is 12 months or younger. 

Online growth charts have infants upto 24 months

Our techs go according to the size of the child because the procedure can capture the body part in one take versus a larger child. 

Age could also be incorrect because some children are smaller or larger at certain ages.

Many definitions have been found but unclear inregards to CPT codes.

I emailed AMA and encouraged them to please add a clear definition to these infant codes.

These codes need to be updated because they are unclear and leave room for ones interpretation versus anothers. Maybe we could just remove the word infant and replace it with limited??

Maybe we should all email the AMA??

What do you think???


----------

